
Explained: Real-time heatmap example - revorad
http://letmein.at/js/real-time-heatmap-explained/
======
bkrausz
Hilarious...I wrote almost the _exact_ same thing as a GazeHawk visualization
about a week ago.

Interesting how he uses the same canvas element to track opacity and display
the colorization. You can split out the opacity into its own (hidden) canvas
so that the opacity is only bound to the color mapping, not the actual
display.

------
davidcann
The demo doesn't seem to account for a stopped mouse. If you move the mouse
slowly in one area, it gets really hot, but if you put your mouse in one spot
and don't move, it doesn't get recorded at all. This seems like a big hole.

~~~
reneherse
I'd assume that this is because a mouse at rest is one that's probably
unattended...

~~~
davidcann
I disagree. When I'm reading or figuring out a user interface, I move my mouse
with my eye.

Perhaps this is why mouse-based tracking isn't very useful for user testing.
It makes a fun demo, though.

